# Stubborn stomach fat



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm 31, around 5ft 7 and in January I found myself looking quite fat around the stomach - my weight often fluctuates... Also around this time I was really torn between bodybuilding and powerlifting, and which way to go.

I decided I needed to cut as I just didn't feel good.

In around 7 weeks I have gone from 181lbs (82KG) to 173lbs (78.5). I think this is probably about right as it's just over 1lb a week, but still wanted it to shift a bit quicker.

...

My cut started on 2200 calories, then I dropped it to 2150 after 4 weeks, and then again to 2000 as the weight loss was stopping.

Most of my fat is at the front of my stomach - in the belly and love handles area. I know you can't target specific areas.

Today I took my friends advice and on non-lifting days I will do *hill sprints* on a treadmill. Today I did 9x20sec sprints on the highest incline setting - legs are sore now!

I am also lifting 3-4 times a week, usually 5x5 plus some accessory lifts such as romanian deadlifts, leg press, spoto press, etc...

Does anyone have any further advice or tips for me?

*My target is to get to 75kg* - which I believe is a good weight category if I do decide to compete in the next 6 months. I will then up the calories to maintanence+a bit to start focussing solely on strength again.

Thanks everyone


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm going to try use ultra burn from dimension labs, contains yohimbine which may help mobilise stubborn fat, currently on dnp so hoping it will knock the fat away from my abdominal area and lower back with yohimbine in place


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Don't do this^^^

You cannot spot reduce any area for fat loss. It will come off where it wants. When people talk about stubborn fat, you should be already pretty lean. Usually it is still just fat.

You have not reduced calories much during your cut. Reduce them further to continue seeing results.

The hill sprints you were advised, are ok, providing you have energy to do them. Otherwise just do 30 mins LISS cardio.


----------



## BJ98 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Don't do this^^^
> 
> You cannot spot reduce any area for fat loss. It will come off where it wants. When people talk about stubborn fat, you should be already pretty lean. Usually it is still just fat.
> 
> ...


 In no way did I say it will spot reduce fat... I said yohimbine may help mobilise stubborn fat? Read it again.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Anyone that says spot reduction is impossible is a freakin idiot, something been around for this for a long time, lipo. Guy i know of in pattaya does it, hes got a noodle shop, does the lipo upstairs for $200 all in, i can give you his details?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BJ98 said:


> In no way did I say it will spot reduce fat... I said yohimbine may help mobilise stubborn fat? Read it again.


 I'm well aware of what yohimbine does and who it is useful for.

I'm replying to op, not you. So, spot reduction comment was aimed at him. I said "do not do this", as in dnp and yohimbine.

Thanks for your input, but drugs are not the answer.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just keep cutting. Lower stomach/back is the last place it comes off for me.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Just keep cutting. Lower stomach/back is the last place it comes off for me.


 Same for me this and most people I believe its the easiest place for your body to hold it. Lots of cardio and low carb diet.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I'm well aware of what yohimbine does and who it is useful for.
> 
> I'm replying to op, not you. So, spot reduction comment was aimed at him. I said "do not do this", as in dnp and yohimbine.
> 
> Thanks for your input, but drugs are not the answer.


 Anything you know about Helios?

Injectable clen and yohimbine together...


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Can't remember the name of the machine but there is one that is used to remove fat. It's like an ultrasound thing that breaks Down the fat and you just piss it out over a short period of time. Unaware how good it is and don't know anyone who has had it but it's supposed to be very popular among women


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Anything you know about Helios?
> 
> Injectable clen and yohimbine together...


 What do you want to know mate?

I don't see the point injecting this combo, when they can be quite easily taken in oral form.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> What do you want to know mate?
> 
> I don't see the point injecting this combo, when they can be quite easily taken in oral form.


 Was just curious if better results

Don't know anyone using that yet

I says it reduce fat where injected.. But I'm not sure about that... I'm Happy with the oral too :thumb:


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for your replies everyone - just to make it clear, in my original post I said *I realise you can not spot reduce fat* so I'm not suggesting or asking if you can.

I have taken your advice and done the following:

Dropped my calories one final time from 2000 to *1850 - which broken down is: 185g protein (40%), 162g Carbs (35%), 51g Fat (25%).*

Also I have started some treadmill sprints a few times a week to help with both losing weight, and the explosive power side of lifting. Already I can see the difference, so will keep this up for about 5-6 weeks and I'd imagine I will get to my target weight and maybe BF% too.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Was just curious if better results
> 
> Don't know anyone using that yet
> 
> I says it reduce fat where injected.. But I'm not sure about that... I'm Happy with the oral too :thumb:


 No, it won't spot reduce an area.

Stick to oral clen.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> No, it won't spot reduce an area.
> 
> Stick to oral clen.


 This.

Used Helios a while back.

Was bloody mental. Way to strong and hard to get the dose right. Did not spot reduce fat either (that is what I used it for, injected into lower stomach)


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I've just finished a bottle of helios and it definitely helped with fat loss, but I dont think that there was any site-specific impact, it still came off where it wanted to.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> I don't see the point injecting this combo, when they can be quite easily taken in oral form.


 Yohimbine has a massive range of oral bioavailibility depending on the individual (7%-87%; mean 33%). Clen has an oral bioavilability of 89%-98%. I can see the point of injecting the Yohimbine but it doesnt seem worth it for the clen.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Got a bit of an update pic...

started at 182lbs - 82.5kg - 13 stone:









After 8 weeks I am down to about 171lbs - 77.5 - 12.2 stone









Another 2.5kg left to lose before I reach my target. Given myself 6-8 weeks which should be plenty of time I hope.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

you look bigger than 12.2 stone mate ....


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Bobby1413 said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone - just to make it clear, in my original post I said *I realise you can not spot reduce fat* so I'm not suggesting or asking if you can.
> 
> I have taken your advice and done the following:
> 
> ...


 Personally, I'd be dropping carbs lower and upping protein.

I try to keep carbs between 50g - 100g and my protein is around the 250g mark. Fats around 80g.

Depends what bf you want to target mate. You look around 16% - 17% in the second pic.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Eat less train more.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Vinney said:


> you look bigger than 12.2 stone mate ....


 Thanks 

I guess years of inconsistent training has still helped to build some muscle.



DC1 said:


> Personally, I'd be dropping carbs lower and upping protein.
> 
> I try to keep carbs between 50g - 100g and my protein is around the 250g mark. Fats around 80g.
> 
> Depends what bf you want to target mate. You look around 16% - 17% in the second pic.


 Interesting... Thanks for your comments there. I'm not sure about my BF% so appreciate your view on that.

In terms of BF% I am aiming for - probably 12%, no less than that. I will probably just go until I reach 73-74 KG which will give me room to eat more and gain strength but still stay around the weight category.



Acidreflux said:


> Eat less train more.


 Simple but true! I am doing that now!


----------

